# Brain mold help!



## Freddiecat (Jul 26, 2009)

My party group doesn't go for jello, so was tempted to try a cheese ball type mold this year. Plan on modifying a recipe that involves cream cheese and diced ham. Two questions-- 1) has anyone had experience with this and any tips for getting the mold out? 2) Any thoughts on how many people one cheese ball brain mold would feed? (Hmm, think that actually made 3 questions )
Thanks!


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

I just made one last night using cream cheese and shrimp. Made on Friday for saturday. You have to set the mold in warm water before turning out on a plate. Once I did that, it came out perfectly. I wish I had taken a picture of it! I only made one and we had lots of people here. I think there was some left over. We had lots of other food too though.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

My wife does the shrimp brain mold receipe and it always turns out delicious. Warning - The first year we put a little sign on it calling it "Brain Mold" and it was hardly eaten! From then on it's Shrimp Mold and it's completly gone by party's end...


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

I had a sign on mine calling it Bloodcurdling Brain Dip and they actually ate it. I couldn't believe it. I totally expected no one to eat it. LOL


----------



## Freddiecat (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks for the input! I have shellfish allergies, so unfortunately no shrimp mold for us. Although my husband loves shrimp and might think this whole party thing worth it if it was on the menu . Did a little more recipe research and sounds like the cheese/ham recipe should be about same consistency as the shrimp recipes I found. Gives me hope! 

Love the names, hadn't thought of putting labels on!

Thanks all!


----------



## punkinpie (Oct 26, 2009)

i'm going to try a cheese brain mold as well, and i've heard people using clingwrap inside the mold...so i was going to try that.


----------



## Apocalyptic Hamster (Aug 30, 2009)

Usually, spraying the inside of the mold with a light layer of spray cooking oil does the trick. Submerging it in warm water is also a good idea.


----------



## Addicted2Boo (Jul 19, 2009)

I did one this year for my "zombie brain" and used cream cheese, pesto and sun dried tomatoes so it was a very cool green color with veins of red. it was very good too! I sprayed it with cooking oil and it slipped right out when I turned it over, but kept all the ridges of the mold.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

*I've made a dip of cream cheese and salsa, it's addicting. 



punkinpie said:



i'm going to try a cheese brain mold as well, and i've heard people using clingwrap inside the mold...so i was going to try that.

Click to expand...

I used cling wrap and it worked great.

Do a search also there are lots of threads about brain molds

Here's mine:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/album.php?albumid=764&pictureid=8523*


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

I've used the cheese ball with flakes of ham or shredded ham in it and it was perfect!


----------

